# Thoughts on Skiffs



## Jthomas737 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thinking of buying a skiff, I know a lot of variables play a factor (budget, purposes etc) just looking to get a nice poling center console skiff. Fishing the Morehead City Atlantic beach area, which size do y’all prefer? 14ft too short? No tournaments just fun fishing. What are somethings y’all wish you would have gotten on your boat or preferences. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I have noticed center console poling skiffs to be like 16-18ft long. There are many companies out there making skiffs so its basically just figuring out if you want one new or a used for its price.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Not sure I'd go under 16'.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd be a little nervous fishing a 14' around some of that area. I mostly fish Swansboro but when I fish around MHC or Beaufort... there's some places with some larger open water, especially around the rivers. Not to say people don't fish from smaller skiffs, but IMO you'd be much more satisfied with something in the 17-18' range.


----------



## Jthomas737 (Jun 13, 2018)

perrymcfly said:


> I'd be a little nervous fishing a 14' around some of that area. I mostly fish Swansboro but when I fish around MHC or Beaufort... there's some places with some larger open water, especially around the rivers. Not to say people don't fish from smaller skiffs, but IMO you'd be much more satisfied with something in the 17-18' range.


Any thoughts on like a Mitzi 17?


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

You'd feel much more comfortable in a skiff that size I think.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Call Joe Shute. I think he just sold a Mitzi a year or so ago. Fishes out of Atlantic Beach, has a fly shop there.


----------



## Jthomas737 (Jun 13, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> Call Joe Shute. I think he just sold a Mitzi a year or so ago. Fishes out of Atlantic Beach, has a fly shop there.


Happen to know the shops name by any chance?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.captjoes.com/capelookoutflyshop.html


----------



## Jthomas737 (Jun 13, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> http://www.captjoes.com/capelookoutflyshop.html


Thanks bud!


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

it's a nice flyshop too, was the only one around for a while, then Pogie's opened in Swansboro,nice too. Good luck finding a boat, just sold mine (not Mitzi) but there are a few skiffs around.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jthomas737 said:


> Thinking of buying a skiff, I know a lot of variables play a factor (budget, purposes etc) just looking to get a nice poling center console skiff. Fishing the Morehead City Atlantic beach area, which size do y’all prefer? 14ft too short? No tournaments just fun fishing. What are somethings y’all wish you would have gotten on your boat or preferences. Thanks in advance!


Budget?


----------



## Jthomas737 (Jun 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Budget?


10k


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

for me I don't think i'd go under 17' for cc and even at that size i'd prefer side console. 18' is cc size for me. A center console really takes up room in a cockpit and adds weight.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

What kind of fishing do you mostly do? How important is ease of poling and super-skinny draft? Do you ever want to fish with more than 2 or 3 people on the boat?


----------



## Jthomas737 (Jun 13, 2018)

bryson said:


> What kind of fishing do you mostly do? How important is ease of poling and super-skinny draft? Do you ever want to fish with more than 2 or 3 people on the boat?


Mostly inshore slam type fishing, tailing reds. I’d like to be able to pole a lot get where others can’t and yes I’d like to have people on the boat some


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

a really nice dolphin SS 16 for sale at 12K


Jthomas737 said:


> 10k


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'd like to chime in here as I'm searching for something similar. I currently have a Carolina Skiff 198DLV and it just wont get me back to where I want and get skinny. I've been looking at the Beavertail Mosquito pretty seriously. As well as the SM Heron 18. I want to find a boat that gets really skinny, but can still handle chasing the False Albacore during the fall run. I think the Mosquito could handle, and I know the Heron 18 would.

Would be curious to other's opinions on those boats around the Morehead/Swansboro areas.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Hhaine20 said:


> I'd like to chime in here as I'm searching for something similar. I currently have a Carolina Skiff 198DLV and it just wont get me back to where I want and get skinny. I've been looking at the Beavertail Mosquito pretty seriously. As well as the SM Heron 18. I want to find a boat that gets really skinny, but can still handle chasing the False Albacore during the fall run. I think the Mosquito could handle, and I know the Heron 18 would.
> 
> Would be curious to other's opinions on those boats around the Morehead/Swansboro areas.


I'm sure someone with more experience with either of those skiffs will chime in but I'd imagine either will do what you're looking for. Like you said, the Heron 18 can probably handle it even though it seems like they've removed the draft numbers from their site so I'm not too sure how skinny they get. Have you looked at any of the East Cape's? I know there's quite a few Fury's and Evo's along the NC coast now.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

jbnc said:


> I'm sure someone with more experience with either of those skiffs will chime in but I'd imagine either will do what you're looking for. Like you said, the Heron 18 can probably handle it even though it seems like they've removed the draft numbers from their site so I'm not too sure how skinny they get. Have you looked at any of the East Cape's? I know there's quite a few Fury's and Evo's along the NC coast now.


Hey JBNC, I actually just followed you the other day as I saw you were from Raleigh too. John Mauser from Mauser Fly Rod's runs the Fury and I think he really likes it. And I know he's taken it out for Albies as I've seen him out there. The Fury only has +2" on the beam and -1" on the LOA vs the Mosquito, but the Fury is listed as a "big water" boat while the Mosquito is part of BT's "Ultra Skinny" line. The draft numbers are pretty comparable.

I have fished from a SM Heron 18 previously and can say it drafts pretty darn skinny for the size. I would think we handled 7" no problem and might could go a tad shallower. And the ride on it is great. We went WOT ocean side in 2' chop with no issues what so ever, I mean it was bumpy but it handled it impressively well. I really like the layout of that boat as well, lots of dry storage and this particular one had friction hinges on all the hatches which were really sweet.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Hhaine20 said:


> Hey JBNC, I actually just followed you the other day as I saw you were from Raleigh too. I John Mauser from Mauser Fly Rod's runs the Fury and I think he really likes it. And I know he's taken it out for Albies as I've seen him out there. The Fury only has +2" on the beam and -1" on the LOA vs the Mosquito, but the Fury is listed as a "big water" boat while the Mosquito is part of BT's "Ultra Skinny" line. The draft numbers are pretty comparable.
> 
> I have fished from a SM Heron 18 previously and can say it drafts pretty darn skinny for the size. I would think we handled 7" no problem and might could go a tad shallower. And the ride on it is great. We went WOT ocean side in 2' chop with no issues what so ever. I really like the layout of that boat as well, lots of dry storage and this particular one had friction hinges on all the hatches which were really sweet.


Yeah man I saw you were from Raleigh on another thread. Nice to know I'm not the only one in the area haha. That's awesome to hear about the Heron 18, I've been pretty interested in them since they came out but really haven't heard much since. It's definitely on my list if I ever decide to move up to a bigger skiff. You'll have to let me know what you end up going with so I can keep an eye out for you, I'm down in the Morehead area a couple times per year.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Hhaine20 said:


> Hey JBNC, I actually just followed you the other day as I saw you were from Raleigh too. John Mauser from Mauser Fly Rod's runs the Fury and I think he really likes it. And I know he's taken it out for Albies as I've seen him out there. The Fury only has +2" on the beam and -1" on the LOA vs the Mosquito, but the Fury is listed as a "big water" boat while the Mosquito is part of BT's "Ultra Skinny" line. The draft numbers are pretty comparable.
> 
> I have fished from a SM Heron 18 previously and can say it drafts pretty darn skinny for the size. I would think we handled 7" no problem and might could go a tad shallower. And the ride on it is great. We went WOT ocean side in 2' chop with no issues what so ever, I mean it was bumpy but it handled it impressively well. I really like the layout of that boat as well, lots of dry storage and this particular one had friction hinges on all the hatches which were really sweet.



I run a Fury out of Swansboro along with Mauser and they work amazing for just about everything around here. We pole the flats for tailers and run outside for albies. Incredibly dry for a skiff that size and will take about anything you can throw at it. I'd encourage you to take a peak at one and put your hands on it to see whats around. Let me or John know if you ever want to check one out.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

perrymcfly said:


> I run a Fury out of Swansboro along with Mauser and they work amazing for just about everything around here. We pole the flats for tailers and run outside for albies. Incredibly dry for a skiff that size and will take about anything you can throw at it. I'd encourage you to take a peak at one and put your hands on it to see whats around. Let me or John know if you ever want to check one out.


Thanks Perrymcfly, I may take you up on that next time I'm down there. East Cape hasn't been on my radar but I know they make a great boat. It would definitely be worth checking it out. It seems like a great boat for the area. I am looking for something that can go skinny but also go out front during the fall. Can't give up the albie run.


----------

